# Where did you ride for the first time in 2010?



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Stealing a thread idea from MTBR!

What rides or climbs did you do for the first time this year? My list for 2010:

- Ring of Fire - I had never put all the hills off PVL together before
- Palomares Rd
- Tour of CA Stage 3 pre-ride with ukbloke and Dr_John
- Strawberry Fields Forever century
- Jamison Creek Rd
- Alba Rd
- Zayante Rd
- Eureka Canyon
- Mt Madonna Rd
- Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge century
- Rode around Lake Tahoe
- Bohlman-On Orbit-Bohlman
- Bohlman-Norton-Kittridge-Quickert-On Orbit-Bohlman
- Montevina Rd
- Soda Springs Rd
- Black Rd
- Hicks + Mt Umunhum

Also a few dirty rides on my road bike:
- Montara Mountain
- Purisima Creek Trail
- Alpine Rd (to Page Mill), both climbed and descended
- Old Haul Rd


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow, looks like you had quite the year ratpick!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Unfortunately I wasn't very adventurous this year:

-Tour of CA Stage 3 pre-ride with ukbloke and Ratpick. That was fun. We should do it again.

-Sierra Road/Calaveras/etc. RBR ride. I'd never done any of that before, and again, had a lot of fun.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Fremont-Santa Cruz
Fremont-SF
Fremont-Walnut Creek
Mt Diablo
Sierra Road
Berkeley-Alhambra Valley Rd.
Lake Forest- UCLA
Hwy 9
Tunitas Creek


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I was able to ride around Lake Tahoe in the fall Tour De Tahoe, great day no wind. Had plans for other first time rides but work kept getting in the way. Maybe 2011 will be better.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I think the Tour of CA Stage 3 ride, the low-key Welch Creek climb, and an impromptu century out of San Luis Obispo were the only new rides for me. I did the Noon Ride quite a few times, which was familiar roads but a very different experience. I didn't do a single "organized/charity" ride all year which was a first. I really need to mix things up a bit more.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Auburn Century -> Will repeat this year, awsome ride

Climb to Keiser -> Will repeat too

Many plans for this year. Alta Alpine, Dolomites, and French Alps to name a few. Hopefully will have some strength left after a mighty skiing season.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Mt Hamilton on the RBR ride! (Early last year....I think it was April?)


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

very boring year.
Just Death ride


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Sierra to the Sea
Mt. Hamilton (west only)
Page Mill
Blue Lakes
Monitor Pass
Pinehurst Rd. (after Mt Diablo)
Pinnacles Nat. Monument (east side)
Santa Ana Valley Rd.


----------

